# Just Because They Make It.....



## maximbbw (Nov 30, 2007)

....doesn't mean you have to wear it!

Let me be perfectly clear, I prefer women with meat on their bones, particularly in the ass area. The bigger and more uniquely shaped the better. Because of that preference, I am attracted to women that usually carry weight in more areas than just my "sweet spot". I am perfectly ok with that, so long as the ass is not "out shined" by other areas, particularly the belly. With that said, I feel compelled out of a need to defend both my taste and the full-figured, by saying this: just because they make it, doesn't mean you have to wear it.

There. I said it! Hypocritical you call me? How could I say such a thing to an already heavily stereotyped "class" of women that I profess to support and prefer carnally? It's simple - because it makes sense! The larger woman generally has had to "fit in" (ironic sounding, ain't it?) and battle societal labels for decades, usually just to be seen in an equal light as, never mind extraordinary, their thin sisters. So I say, why blindly add fuel to the fire? Why wear a tube top when there isn't any "top"? (same logic applies for thin women) Why wear a clinging skirt if you have nothing to fill it out (same logic definitely applies for thin women, in my book anyway)? All I am really saying to my beautiful big women is stop before you shop. Think about what you are trying on to move on, if you know what I mean. Now I know some will say "I don't give a damn what others may think or say" but let's be real, as humans we DO CARE. It's in our make up as SOCIAL beings (unless of course you're not right upstairs, in which case, I apologize but you should probably refrain from reading blogs on the internet, temporarily anyway, and seek professional help NOW!) And I agree there are times suitable to not give a shit and let it all hang out, but when those times become the norm the inner beauty that so many physically beautiful bigger women possess falls victim to oversight and neglect.

Just like there is somebody for everybody, there are pieces of clothing for all body types for various occasions. I have heard numerous times that it's hard to "find my size" or "clothes that fit" but think of this way...if you invest the effort in yourself to find the right clothing then maybe you won't have to put in any effort to repeatedly find and redefine yourself.

Remember - YOU ARE WORTH IT!


----------



## altered states (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry, but you're totally being hypocritical. Listening to what's "appropriate" in our society, fashion-wise, you'd be led to believe that ALL women over a size 8 should wear burkhas, or better yet, never leave the house. People who are different from approved norms who strive to conform for conforming's sake make neither themselves nor society happy, nor do they ever change anything.


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, while your at it, why not tell us to lose weight, too? Then we can REALLY fit in!

Thing is, everyone has different tastes. Your nasty is someone else's tasty. Don't like it, don't look. Problem solved.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm confused. Do you want fat women to emphasize their curves with tighter fitting clothing "filling it out," and thin women to not wear tight clothes so they don't emphasize the curves they don't have? That's how it's sounding. Just asking for clarification.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 30, 2007)

Damn confusing shizzle


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 30, 2007)

Yea. I'm with the last two replies. I'm a bit confused. Can you clarifiy what you mean?

(Since I don't know what you mean exactly, the following statements are THEORY.  )

On one hand: I can agree with you to an extent if I've ready you correctly, and it's not that everyone has to have a same style per se, but I value modesty when it's needed, just as I value NOT modesty  in other situations. Not that I can force my opinions (And not that it's going to revolve around a certain size, or event), but I'm not going to a funeral in a speedo g-string, and you shouldn't either. But you can. 

On the other hand: It's truly a person's choice what they wish to do. If they want to awe someone by having flauting curves: So be it. If they don't: That works as well. My only problems is going with either extremes. In other words: I hate "Activists" and the like that claim ZOMG if ur fat u shud be conservative (And that's a huge societal view that pisses me off like many others), but I also don't like people that claim the tigher the BETTER! 

I wish for balance.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow, you're quite a charmer. 

I can't wait for the lucky lady who wrangles you and gets to be told what is and isn't appropriate for her clothing and possibly even behavior. 

Also, referring to us as "my" bbws.... wow, condescending on a level that few have achieved. 

Congrats!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 30, 2007)

Boy, I swear we've been through a thread just like this before.

Buried in the screwy original post here seems to be the idea that you shouldn't showcase a body part sartorially unless it's big. Buried even farther in it seems to be the idea to not showcase a body part unless this dude's into it.

I am going to bypass the Catskills response that should go here (just how big would the pants *you* wear, Sir, have to be to...) and just say that's the most completely and totally irrelevant thing I've ever heard.

Who. Cares!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 30, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Damn confusing shizzle



I lol-ed.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 30, 2007)

Wear what you like. Ok simple, easy. I don't care what the BBW or SSBBW wears. Does she like it? does it make her feel comfy? if so then case closed. Because in the end her comfort and happiness should be what matters not what fabric she should wear.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't you hate pants!?


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 30, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Don't you hate pants!?


i hope he tells us to set our pants on fire!
Simpsons reference, FTW


----------



## Jane (Nov 30, 2007)

maximbbw said:


> ....doesn't mean you have to wear it!
> 
> Let me be perfectly clear, I prefer women with meat on their bones, particularly in the ass area. The bigger and more uniquely shaped the better. Because of that preference, I am attracted to women that usually carry weight in more areas than just my "sweet spot". I am perfectly ok with that, so long as the ass is not "out shined" by other areas, particularly the belly. With that said, I feel compelled out of a need to defend both my taste and the full-figured, by saying this: just because they make it, doesn't mean you have to wear it.
> 
> ...



So, can I like pick out your clothes for you as well????


----------



## TCUBOB (Nov 30, 2007)

As far as clothing is concerned, as long as you are wearing some where required, wear whatever you want. If you don't have a problem with people gasping, pointing or staring, then rock on. If you do, then don't wear that. As for others telling you what you can and cannot wear, that either A) prison; B) work, or; C) your parents. 

Since you're not the warden, my boss, or the 'rents to, I would hazard, all of the women impacted by your "decision," it would seem to me that your choices are like it or lump it.


----------



## Lurker430 (Nov 30, 2007)

Though I completely made this account to lurk...

The OP is referring to people wearing a style/fashion of clothing that doesn't suit their body. Not everything looks good on everyone. For example, a low cut dress on a woman with virtually nothing in the chest area really... doesn't work well or make much sense, especially when where the breasts SHOULD be actually hangs down a little, for example. Stuff like that. Just, the OP was a bit more assertive


----------



## Tooz (Nov 30, 2007)

"Ohho, my God. She should NAWT be wearing that."


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 30, 2007)

No, you're not being hypocritical at all. You never said you were particularly accepting, just that you have certian preferences. Being an FA, or whatever we who appreciate larger women call ourselves this week, doesn't necessarily mean that just because a woman is large we will appreciate her.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 30, 2007)

Weee wooo weee woo weeeeeee! Fashion Police! *snap snap*

Uh, I'll wear whatever I like regardless of what anyone elses _opinion_ of what I should wear might be.
Moreover, I'll respect anybody elses decision to wear whatever they like.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Nov 30, 2007)

i feel compelled out of a need to protect my fellow FA's as well as level-headed males everywhere: we don't all think like this. wear what you want, be it comfortable or just damn fresh. societal norms are so screwed up right now that they're not even worth putting in the wasted effort to try to observe. be comfortable, be confident and be happy. remember: YOU ARE WORTH IT!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 30, 2007)

Lurker430 said:


> Though I completely made this account to lurk...
> 
> The OP is referring to people wearing a style/fashion of clothing that doesn't suit their body. Not everything looks good on everyone. For example, a low cut dress on a woman with virtually nothing in the chest area really... doesn't work well or make much sense, especially when where the breasts SHOULD be actually hangs down a little, for example. Stuff like that. Just, the OP was a bit more assertive



I have very little in the chest area, and I wear what I please, including low-cut dresses. I figure, if anyone doesn't like it, he/she can always look away. Problem solved!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 30, 2007)

Lurker430 said:


> Though I completely made this account to lurk...
> 
> The OP is referring to people wearing a style/fashion of clothing that doesn't suit their body. Not everything looks good on everyone. For example, a low cut dress on a woman with virtually nothing in the chest area really... doesn't work well or make much sense, especially when where the breasts SHOULD be actually hangs down a little, for example. Stuff like that. Just, the OP was a bit more assertive



Welcome to posting, new posting person! Or something with less alliteration! 

But though, when taken that way the OP may have a valid point (I was bewildered by the way maximbbw wrote it), of what use is this opinion given in such an abstract fashion? People should not wear unflattering clothes? Why, stop the presses! This is _BRAND. NEW. INFORMATION._

And what's the difference between a "clinging skirt" and one that just fits? Most girls I know wear tight clothes; it's the style whether you're big or small.

Final point: maximbbw, I abuse parenthesises too. It's a problem, but it's one we both will eventually find a solution for, if only we dream the impossible dream.


----------



## Jane (Nov 30, 2007)

Lurker430 said:


> Though I completely made this account to lurk...
> 
> The OP is referring to people wearing a style/fashion of clothing that doesn't suit their body. Not everything looks good on everyone. For example, a low cut dress on a woman with virtually nothing in the chest area really... doesn't work well or make much sense, especially when where the breasts SHOULD be actually hangs down a little, for example. Stuff like that. Just, the OP was a bit more assertive



We GET IT.

Now, go to the Project Runway thread, and you can bitch about fashion like the rest of us. 

Otherwise, Look, don't Look, it doesn't matter.

Like it, don't like it, or STFU.

Shall we discuss men's fashion mistakes? No...well, then...


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 30, 2007)

What a time to run out of rep. *Kicks dirt*


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 30, 2007)

Meh, I'll sum it up:
Dear OP, 

Fuck you. I'll wear what I like.

Love,
A very fat girl


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2007)

Want to know something funny? I have PLENTY to fill up that halter or low cut dress....and that is exactly why I DON'T wear them. I don't want guys like this looking at my boobs.....he's not entitled to see my cleavage. Just like he's not entitled to tell women with smaller chests that they need his approval to wear a halter. Did it ever occur to the OP that maybe....................someone didn't wear it to gain his attention or approval? Maybe they wore "less" or "smaller" because it's a hot day or it's more comfortable? 
I don't like to wear "clingy" either...loose and comfortable is sometimes very nice. I don't always have "pleasing a man" in mind when I choose my clothing.
I really dislike the attitude that others need to please them or they are somehow....."wrong" aka in need of correction. :doh:




****Why did this OP remind me of John Lucas, btw?


----------



## k1009 (Nov 30, 2007)

Haha, women without breasts shouldn't wear boob dresses??? Have these men no clue about how fashion works? I know c cups who have trouble finding clothes that fit their "big" boobs and slim bodies because so much stuff is geared towards teensy boobies. It's what the public wants :bow:.

Anyway, I'm confused as to where I fit in. I have teensy arms and calves and a big ol' bum. What should I wear? I also have no waist. Decisions, decisions. A sack of some sort might be appropriate. As they're sleeveless I can show off my jiggle free arms. If I cut it short I'll be able to show off my shapely to the thigh legs. I see potential.

Seriously, why post something like this? Are you so clueless about women that you can't see we'd be offended? Did you want attention? Are you suffering mild brain damage? Do you want a woman with low standards to contact you?


----------



## vermillion (Nov 30, 2007)

thats it
im throwing away my tube tops and bikinis....
back to baggy cloths and sweaters for me....
they should never make cute outfits in size 24..that appaling


----------



## Tooz (Nov 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...he's not entitled to see my cleavage. Just like he's not entitled to tell women with smaller chests that they need his approval to wear a halter.



Exactly. Men aren't actually entitled to demand anything of women. That is one of my most hot button things. When a guy figures he's entitled to anything from a woman.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 30, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Exactly. Men aren't actually entitled to demand anything of women. That is one of my most hot button things. When a guy figures he's entitled to anything from a woman.



As much as I hate to defend a guy who I completely disagree with, he wasn't "demanding" anything; he was only offering advice, though in possibly the most ass way possible. You ladies of course have every right to be pissed off, but you shouldn't lump him into the category of "those guys" just based on what he said.


----------



## k1009 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ekim said:


> As much as I hate to defend a guy who I completely disagree with, he wasn't "demanding" anything; he was only offering advice, though in possibly the most ass way possible. You ladies of course have every right to be pissed off, but you shouldn't lump him into the category of "those guys" just based on what he said.



He wasn't out and out demanding but the condescending tone he's taking suggests that any woman who ignores his advice is an idiot who shouldn't be trusted to make her own decisions. I'd call his post a veiled demand for feminine flesh to rise up and accesorise! 

Btw, I read that comment as a generic take on men who make demands, any demands. Personally I find it overwhelming at times.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't get why everyone's so worked up. He's just one guy who has a very narrow ideal and not the brains to realize he's alone. Perhaps I'm being overly generous with the benefit of the doubt, but I'm guessing




.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 30, 2007)

Ekim said:


> but you shouldn't lump him into the category of "those guys" just based on what he said.



I didn't, he did a fine job of doing it himself.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 1, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Weee wooo weee woo weeeeeee! Fashion Police! *snap snap*



Yeah, remember when Emme hosted "Fashion Police"? That was one of the first makeover shows. Whatever happened to Emme? She sure was pretty.

To the OP: Well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 1, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I didn't, he did a fine job of doing it himself.



Well said.

Additionally "demands" can be made in myriad ways---outright or by employing belittlement to manipulate someone into doing what you want. Of course, the recipient of that behavior doesn't need to acquiesce, but they'll still feel the condescension.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Dec 1, 2007)

k1009 said:


> He wasn't out and out demanding but the condescending tone he's taking suggests that any woman who ignores his advice is an idiot who shouldn't be trusted to make her own decisions. I'd call his post a veiled demand for feminine flesh to rise up and accesorise!
> 
> Btw, I read that comment as a generic take on men who make demands, any demands. Personally I find it overwhelming at times.





Tooz said:


> I didn't, he did a fine job of doing it himself.





Rebecca said:


> Well said.
> 
> Additionally "demands" can be made in myriad ways---outright or by employing belittlement to manipulate someone into doing what you want. Of course, the recipient of that behavior doesn't need to acquiesce, but they'll still feel the condescension.



Yeah, see, I think "condescension" is the more appropriate word here. The guy wasn't been forceful about the issue, but the fact that he was an idiot instead of a jerk doesn't do him many favors.

I'd write longer, but I'm looking at Old-School Sesame Street right now and I'm a little scared.


----------



## Jane (Dec 1, 2007)

Listen to the song "Wild Night" sometime. Van Morrison had it right when he said, "And all the girls walk by Dressed up for each other..." Most women really don't dress for men. Honestly.


----------



## maximbbw (Dec 1, 2007)

as Daffy Duck would say, "at whast, at whast", someone get's it! that's all I was saying, purposely written in a long drawn out way to elicit emotional responses...in other words to "get ya going". 

never bashed any woman for what they WANT to wear - referring more to WHY some women feel compelled to wear certain clothing (and yes this stems from personal experience). 

by the way, the poster who referenced the "my bbw" and said it was condescending obviously didn't pay attention to where and why those words are stated - it simply refers to a website title, not any reference of "ownership" or personally envisioned "bbw type" 

thanks lurker (although, i suspect you'll get bashed 1. for your profile name 2. for your statement of why you created your account 3. and going against the consensus reply to this thread (funny how when you go against the norm or think outside the box, you're the oddball but then again . 

i guess the next time round, I'll make sure to know which norm to speak about...my apologies to those who felt offended. 




Lurker430 said:


> Though I completely made this account to lurk...
> 
> The OP is referring to people wearing a style/fashion of clothing that doesn't suit their body. Not everything looks good on everyone. For example, a low cut dress on a woman with virtually nothing in the chest area really... doesn't work well or make much sense, especially when where the breasts SHOULD be actually hangs down a little, for example. Stuff like that. Just, the OP was a bit more assertive


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> No, you're not being hypocritical at all. You never said you were particularly accepting, just that you have certian preferences. Being an FA, or whatever we who appreciate larger women call ourselves this week, doesn't necessarily mean that just because a woman is large we will appreciate her.



Agreed..2X


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Yeah, remember when Emme hosted "Fashion Police"? That was one of the first makeover shows. Whatever happened to Emme? She sure was pretty.



Damn, what did happen to her, she gourg.. articulate, .:bow:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 1, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Yeah, remember when Emme hosted "Fashion Police"? That was one of the first makeover shows. Whatever happened to Emme? She sure was pretty.
> 
> To the OP: Well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.



Emme was treated for cancer earlier this year and underwent chemo.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Emme was treated for cancer earlier this year and underwent chemo.



No stuff, that's so sad.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 1, 2007)

Jane said:


> Listen to the song "Wild Night" sometime. Van Morrison had it right when he said, "And all the girls walk by Dressed up for each other..." Most women really don't dress for men. Honestly.



I think he had it right, Jane. If we did dress for men, I think that our attire, for the most part, would be a whole lot simpler. 

I dress to please myself, and I always have. But if I am to be honest, positive feedback from other women is what I appreciate and enjoy. And I pay attention when a female friend tells me that another choice might be more flattering. 

I have an issue with hiding the excess skin that has collected in my abdomen, post weight loss. It is something that I am very self-conscious about, which tells me that I care a bit more than I'd like to think I do. Yet I've also come to realize that it's there, it ain't going away, and it's somewhat visible no matter what I wear. I no longer have the means to get rid of it, as looking after the needs of my little guy has become paramount (a very happy-making expense, I might add :smitten. Lately, I've become more relaxed about certain choices. If I like it, and it feels good, into the check-out line it goes. I don't ever see myself wearing hip huggers & a clingy belly shirt, but a cute wrap-around that sashes at the waist (and .... GASP! ... draws attention to that area) ... yep. *I* like it. 

As an aside, if I dressed to please my man, that would include a hoodie, 501's, and sneakers. He appreciates sporty looks, and hates my heels, dresses, soft cowl-neck sweaters, and assortment of gazillion accessories. So it's a good thing that *he* doesn't have to wear them, eh?


----------



## Jane (Dec 1, 2007)

Traci Jo, both my late sweetie and my father were color blind. We didn't know my father was until he told us to come look at the most beautiful blue car he had ever seen....it was orange. Rick couldn't tell blue and green apart. So, uh, no, I've never learned to dress for men.

However, in honor of this thread I think I shall go out tonight with my big fat ass stuck into a pair of orange spandex leggings, put on a sports bra with just enough support to keep the girls from hitting my knees, and a seethrough maroon lace top. (Not really...cause I'm not going out.)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 1, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Want to know something funny? I have PLENTY to fill up that halter or low cut dress....and that is exactly why I DON'T wear them. I don't want guys like this looking at my boobs.....he's not entitled to see my cleavage. Just like he's not entitled to tell women with smaller chests that they need his approval to wear a halter. Did it ever occur to the OP that maybe....................someone didn't wear it to gain his attention or approval? Maybe they wore "less" or "smaller" because it's a hot day or it's more comfortable?
> I don't like to wear "clingy" either...loose and comfortable is sometimes very nice. I don't always have "pleasing a man" in mind when I choose my clothing.
> I really dislike the attitude that others need to please them or they are somehow....."wrong" aka in need of correction. :doh:
> 
> ...



For the love of humanity would somebody PLEASE Rep this woman for me!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 1, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Emme was treated for cancer earlier this year and underwent chemo.



I just saw Emme this afternoon on television. She was a commentator on "Style Network" for a show produced by Glamour Magazine counting down the top 50 fashion 'Donts.' I hope this means she's doing well.


----------



## Caligula (Dec 2, 2007)

I think this guy is more of reccomending, not saying YOU HAVE TO! It makes sense to a degree. If you are going to look rediculous by societys standereds than dont wear it, dress your size or to your pros and away from your cons in the minds of the regular joe and sally. Dont have to beat the guy up. :bow:


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 2, 2007)

maximbbw said:


> as Daffy Duck would say, "at whast, at whast", someone get's it! that's all I was saying, purposely written in a long drawn out way to elicit emotional responses...in other words to "get ya going".



Oh! Nice! Score one for you!

Mmm... I think it's Elmer Fudd who pronounces \L\ as \W\. Daffy Duck has more of a lisp.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 2, 2007)

The you and he need to stop assuming that the pros and cons are set and stone and not some arbitrary bullshit. What you call a con, I may not.

So how about we just let people dress how they want and just mind our own business?


Caligula said:


> I think this guy is more of reccomending, not saying YOU HAVE TO! It makes sense to a degree. If you are going to look rediculous by societys standereds than dont wear it, dress your size or to your pros and away from your cons in the minds of the regular joe and sally. Dont have to beat the guy up. :bow:


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 2, 2007)

Let me translate my own assholery, here.



Rebecca said:


> The*n* you and he need to stop assuming that the pros and cons are set *in* stone and not some arbitrary bullshit. What you call a con, I may not.
> 
> So how about we just let people dress how they want and just mind our own business?


----------



## Lurker430 (Dec 2, 2007)

OP (and I) aren't saying "do NOT wear this this and this if your body type is this this or this". The idea, though, is that just because something is in style because it looks good on a certain body type doesn't mean it looks good on all of them. Basically, don't wear something JUST because it's the current look, it can be counterproductive. It really depends on the person and all... and if you wanna wear it go ahead, nobody's stopping you, just sometimes an outfit can look REALLY off on someone. I can't really come up with a good "general example" because, honestly, it varies so much from person to person that there's no way I can come up with an appropriate one that fits everyone (see my first post on the topic). Most of the time people who do dress how they want won't wear something that doesn't look good on them at all though, but some do 

And yeah, I think this post was made just as one of those general "I need to point this out to people, they don't seem to be getting it" things, but honestly I'm curious as to what inspired it :huh:


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Dec 2, 2007)

Lurker430 said:


> OP (and I) aren't saying "do NOT wear this this and this if your body type is this this or this". The idea, though, is that just because something is in style because it looks good on a certain body type doesn't mean it looks good on all of them. Basically, don't wear something JUST because it's the current look, it can be counterproductive. It really depends on the person and all... and if you wanna wear it go ahead, nobody's stopping you, just sometimes an outfit can look REALLY off on someone. I can't really come up with a good "general example" because, honestly, it varies so much from person to person that there's no way I can come up with an appropriate one that fits everyone (see my first post on the topic). Most of the time people who do dress how they want won't wear something that doesn't look good on them at all though, but some do
> 
> And yeah, I think this post was made just as one of those general "I need to point this out to people, they don't seem to be getting it" things, but honestly I'm curious as to what inspired it :huh:



Yeah, but this advice is so non-specific, how's it supposed to be helpful? People who wear stuff that looks bad on them are either oblivious or don't care, so I don't having this pointed out to them is a good use of finger-typing time.


----------



## Jane (Dec 2, 2007)

Lurker430 said:


> And yeah, I think this post was made just as one of those general "I need to point this out to people, they don't seem to be getting it" things, but honestly I'm curious as to what inspired it :huh:




Whereas if I point out to young men that they need to pull up their damn pants because THAT LOOK is unattractive on anyone, I am told that just "don't get it." I get it. I just don't like it. But, I keep my mouth shut unless it's brought up by someone else.


----------



## Caligula (Dec 4, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> The you and he need to stop assuming that the pros and cons are set and stone and not some arbitrary bullshit. What you call a con, I may not.
> 
> So how about we just let people dress how they want and just mind our own business?



Rigghht..........see heres the thing, you missed where I said by societys standerds. Like it or not society will percieve you by THEIR standerds, not by yours. I honestly don't give a shit how you feel like dressing, but you may end up making a fool of yourself in public. That's what he is saying.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2007)

Caligula said:


> Rigghht..........see heres the thing, you missed where I said by societys standerds. Like it or not society will percieve you by THEIR standerds, not by yours. I honestly don't give a shit how you feel like dressing, but you may end up making a fool of yourself in public. That's what he is saying.



...And by pointing out that someone might look like a fool in public if they dress for someone other than him, the guy just looks like a jackass.


----------



## Mini (Dec 4, 2007)

There's a dude in the culinary program at my school who dresses like an ungodly cross between a stoner, a leprechaun, a gypsy and a used car salesman. Yeah, I think he looks ridiculous, but I've gotta hand it to him, he doesn't give a shit about what other people think, he does what he's comfortable with. Kudos to that silly bastard.


----------



## GordoNegro (Dec 4, 2007)

I've seen bbws/ssbbws in outfits/ensembles that I felt did not compliment them well but just felt it was a greater good; knowing they felt like they were a '10' or 'dime-piece' anyway, as opposed to being depressed at home wanting to cut themselves etc.

With that being said, yes, seeing the color thongs or panties from lo rider jeans or the outline of panties in stretch pants etc. doesn't peak my interest as it does not make my wallet any thicker or anything but sensing the self-confidence of a bb/ssbbw is priceless and better that than, any objection or thoughts of looking cheap would form in my mind upon seeing that on a bb/ssbbw.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 4, 2007)

Caligula said:


> Rigghht..........see heres the thing, you missed where I said by societys standerds. Like it or not society will percieve you by THEIR standerds, not by yours. I honestly don't give a shit how you feel like dressing, but you may end up making a fool of yourself in public. That's what he is saying.



How bloody rude. Wake up to yourself mate. We shall dress any way we bloody choose.


----------



## Jane (Dec 4, 2007)

Caligula said:


> Rigghht..........see heres the thing, you missed where I said by societys standerds. Like it or not society will percieve you by THEIR standerds, not by yours. I honestly don't give a shit how you feel like dressing, but you may end up making a fool of yourself in public. That's what he is saying.



Oh, hell, I have so many ways of making a fool of myself in public that "dressing funny" is FAR DOWN THE LIST.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 4, 2007)

Caligula said:


> Rigghht..........see heres the thing, you missed where I said by societys standerds. Like it or not society will percieve you by THEIR standerds, not by yours. I honestly don't give a shit how you feel like dressing, but you may end up making a fool of yourself in public. That's what he is saying.



HELLOOOOO Caligula, I'm not sure you've noticed but being obese and wanting to mate with the obese and look at naked pictures of the obese doesn't exactly jive well with society either. I don't know how you got the impression that this place is looking for clues as to how to fit in to societal norms but I assure you you're misinformed.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 4, 2007)

I so want to see pictures of Caligula, in all the splendor we might find in his closet..heh.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 4, 2007)

As soon as I can get gas, I am going out and finding the tackiest thing on the Fashion Bug clearance rack that fits me, and wearing it.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 4, 2007)

Just because they made women, we were not put on this Earth to please guys like you Caligula. Sorry but my cheeky and obnoxious nature has been hiding quietly in it's box for a while and I just can't surpress it a moment longer.

Seriously mate, It aint kosher to be telling women that they would look like fools in public if they wear certain clothes.


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 4, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Wow, you're quite a charmer.
> 
> I can't wait for the lucky lady who wrangles you and gets to be told what is and isn't appropriate for her clothing and possibly even behavior.
> 
> ...



With sarcastic humour like that the UK government should make you an honourary Brit!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 4, 2007)

lol @ thread

everyone wears retarded clothing. i really despise most high fashion, all that couture garbage. but i don't feel a bizarre sense of entitlement for them to change what they're wearing.


----------



## Jane (Dec 4, 2007)

"They'll all laugh at you."

"Yes, Mother, but at least they will be laughing."


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 4, 2007)

And I think you missed the part where I don't care whether YOU or HE think anything about me--good, bad, or indifferent. It's all none of your concern, really, what I wear.



Caligula said:


> Rigghht..........see heres the thing, you missed where I said by societys standerds. Like it or not society will percieve you by THEIR standerds, not by yours. I honestly don't give a shit how you feel like dressing, but you may end up making a fool of yourself in public. That's what he is saying.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Dec 4, 2007)

I've learned with some experience that guys should never tell women this kind of stuff, even if they do think they're "helping them out"...


----------



## Tooz (Dec 4, 2007)

Ekim said:


> I've learned with some experience that guys should never tell women this kind of stuff, even if they do think they're "helping them out"...



Yeah, never tell them crazy wimmins anything.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 4, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Yeah, never tell them crazy wimmins anything.



I concur....I like it when a man knows when to just stfu....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 4, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I concur....I like it when a man knows when to just stfu....



*Note Taken*


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Dec 4, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> lol @ thread
> 
> everyone wears retarded clothing. i really despise most high fashion, all that couture garbage. *but i don't feel a bizarre sense of entitlement for them to change what they're wearing*.



i do...some of that garbage can't be saved by ANY amount of confidence, charisma or grace.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 4, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i do...some of that garbage can't be saved by ANY amount of confidence, charisma or grace.



i'm not saying i think it can be pulled off well, i'm just saying it's their right to wear that wacky shit if they want too.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 4, 2007)

Caligula said:


> dress your size



That is my motto too.

Wear clothes that are flattering to you. Wear clothes that are appropriate to the situation or event you're at. I worked in a clothing store for awhile and I got asked this question all the time, "do I look fat it this?" why yes, you do, but it's not as flattering as X or Y. I don't see anything wrong with wanting to look your best. There are times when I see a heavy person out in public and i'm sad for them because they're dressed poorly. But that's just me. If they feel good, more power to them.

But by all means wear your bathing suit to the beach and show your arms etc, feel good about yourself. But take a look in the mirror before you go out. (That goes for EVERYONE)


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 4, 2007)

I think the disconnect here is that there is no one definition of "best" and to have someone talk down to you to try to force their idea of "best" on you is insulting.


----------



## gunther (Dec 4, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> And I think you missed the part where I don't care whether YOU or HE think anything about me--good, bad, or indifferent. It's all none of your concern, really, what I wear.



For the record, I've never had a complaint with what you've worn...or HAVEN'T worn!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I think the disconnect here is that there is no one definition of "best" and to have someone talk down to you to try to force their idea of "best" on you is insulting.



Subjective indeed.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Meh, I'll sum it up:
> Dear OP,
> 
> Fuck you. I'll wear what I like.
> ...



I laughed SO HARD when I read this! My sentiments exactly. I'm so sick of women's bodies, from the texture/color of their hair to the size of their potentially pedicured feet, being treated like public property and fodder for any random person to chip in his completely unsolicited 2 cents. The OP needs to go read a book, volunteer... find something to do that might actually be of use to someone.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 5, 2007)

Once again, I think a thread has been picked apart and turned into unintended rant.

Boring.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 5, 2007)

This thread has made me LOL, literally...

I rock any article of clothing I want...now, that is to say they are tailored, chic, sexy, etc...but most importantly, I feel good in those clothes. 

So screw what some guy has to say about fashion sense -- I'm fabulous and I'll wear what I damn well please!


p.s. And you know something, while I think most of society should have a dressing your body 101 type thing...I'm not out there enforcing such a rule/law or whatever...people are going to dress in a way that is suitable to them, regardless if they get stared at, snickered at or get complimented. So...chill.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 5, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Once again, I think a thread has been picked apart and turned into unintended rant.
> 
> Boring.



The solutions, then, is to not read it.

Rebecca, Problem solver


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> The solutions, then, is to not read it.
> 
> Rebecca, Problem solver





Rebecca, Annoying thread poster is more like it.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 5, 2007)

_Oh boy._

Can we not fight? That would also be cool.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 5, 2007)

True true.

I had a PMS moment. But man, no one can have their own opinion on this board without getting serious grief over it.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm just saying, don't make us responsible for your boredom.

If you don't have the ability to cure your own boredom or the sense to avoid situations that bore you, well, that's your cross to bear.  *

* that means it's all in good fun and okay to post, right?



Surlysomething said:


> Rebecca, Annoying thread poster is more like it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 5, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> True true.
> 
> I had a PMS moment. But man, no one can have their own opinion on this board without getting serious grief over it.



When you create a post to tell us how vapid and boring you find all of us to be it pretty much comes standard. Put in two cents, get back two cents worth.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 5, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> When you create a post to tell us how vapid and boring you find all of us to be it pretty much comes standard. Put in two cents, get back two cents worth.




*I find that picking apart of other people's OPINION's boring. The fact that these threads turn into run away trains bores me. The fact that people find the time to comment on my post, that comments on that, is boring.*

I don't recall using the word vapid though. Maybe I should have another look.

Good grief.

Apparently when someone has an opinion on how people dress or carry themselves, they should really keep their mouths shut. I mean, if you mention it, you're bound to get hounded to death about how wrong you are. And apparently how right they are in looking poorly or standing up for those that do. Subjective yes, but if some people had half a brain in their head they'd realize that wearing a NASCAR t-shirt that bares their mid-riff alongside a mini-skirt and green cowboy boots, isn't very flattering. But knock yourself out. It's only an OPINION.


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 5, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> wearing a NASCAR t-shirt that bares their mid-riff alongside a mini-skirt and green cowboy boots, isn't very flattering. But knock yourself out. It's only an OPINION.



I kinda like that look.


----------



## Red (Dec 5, 2007)

Lurker430 said:


> Though I completely made this account to lurk...
> 
> The OP is referring to people wearing a style/fashion of clothing that doesn't suit their body. Not everything looks good on everyone. For example, a low cut dress on a woman with virtually nothing in the chest area really... doesn't work well or make much sense, especially when where the breasts SHOULD be actually hangs down a little, for example. Stuff like that. Just, the OP was a bit more assertive





Erm, excuse me, just because I don't have big bazookas, you think I shouldn't let them see the light of day? Shut the fuck up, if I want to get them out in a low cut top then I damn well will. Just because you don't find a certain item of clothing fashionable doesn't mean it doesn't 'work well or make much sense' to me. 




Gaaaaaaaaah (I'm off to bed to dream of sensible people)


----------



## Shosh (Dec 5, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> This thread has made me LOL, literally...
> 
> I rock any article of clothing I want...now, that is to say they are tailored, chic, sexy, etc...but most importantly, I feel good in those clothes.
> 
> ...




Meanwhile you are beautiful and you are fabulous Ash.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 5, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> I kinda like that look.




My condolences.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 5, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> *I find that picking apart of other people's OPINION's boring. The fact that these threads turn into run away trains bores me. The fact that people find the time to comment on my post, that comments on that, is boring.*
> 
> I don't recall using the word vapid though. Maybe I should have another look.
> 
> ...



No. What is apparent is that if you post an opinon on anything -- anything at all -- others will respond. Doesn't mean you have to keep your mouth shout, just that you shouldn't expect everyone else to. If you find the free exchange of thoughts and opinions a bore this place must be killing you, I don't know how you do it. This is the way it works:


someone posts
someone posts an opinion on it
someone posts another opinion
you see all of this and choose to post an opinion
someone posts an opinion on it
more opinions follow

So remember: If you want opinions, offer one. If you don't want opinions, don't.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Dec 5, 2007)

perhaps you may say i am crazy... HOWEVER.... this maximbbw clearly is all about the proportionate fat girl... the PEAR... the HOURGLASS... breast fat = great !!! a$$ fat = great !!! belly = BAD... DOWN WITH SHAPISM! APPLES UNITE! I bite my thumb at you, sir! the big apple has spoken... ::exeunt::


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 5, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> That is my motto too.
> 
> Wear clothes that are flattering to you. Wear clothes that are appropriate to the situation or event you're at. I worked in a clothing store for awhile and I got asked this question all the time, "do I look fat it this?" why yes, you do, but it's not as flattering as X or Y. I don't see anything wrong with wanting to look your best. There are times when I see a heavy person out in public and i'm sad for them because they're dressed poorly. But that's just me. If they feel good, more power to them.
> 
> But by all means wear your bathing suit to the beach and show your arms etc, feel good about yourself. But take a look in the mirror before you go out. (That goes for EVERYONE)




The problem with your quote is that it is quite subjective...what you like, may not be what i like, and vice versa...see what i mean?? so for you to say what you said, well, i think you missed the point.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 5, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> No. What is apparent is that if you post an opinon on anything -- anything at all -- others will respond. Doesn't mean you have to keep your mouth shout, just that you shouldn't expect everyone else to. If you find the free exchange of thoughts and opinions a bore this place must be killing you, I don't know how you do it. This is the way it works:
> 
> 
> someone posts
> ...




I appreciate you trying to educate me on proper board conduct. Haha. 

This has turned into such a trainwreck. Seriously, who gives a shit, really?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 5, 2007)

Lip..Yes!!..I shall not only add my belly to the discussion, but, by god, I shall raise the stakes by slapping Lurker about the face and neck with my floppy and so not " where they are supposed to be "..chest kittens!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> perhaps you may say i am crazy... HOWEVER.... this maximbbw clearly is all about the proportionate fat girl... the PEAR... the HOURGLASS... breast fat = great !!! a$$ fat = great !!! belly = BAD... DOWN WITH SHAPISM! APPLES UNITE! I bite my thumb at you, sir! the big apple has spoken... ::exeunt::




I thought that as well-I had the impression, when he was mentioning bellies, that he pretty much meant we shouldn't show them and should make every attempt to wear clothes that hide them. I wish he would post some pictures of himself so we might, in turn, offer him some "fashion advice" about his body shape. 













Personally, I think us apples are delicious


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 5, 2007)

maximbbw said:


> Let me be perfectly clear, I prefer women with meat on their bones, particularly in the ass area. The bigger and more uniquely shaped the better. Because of that preference, I am attracted to women that usually carry weight in more areas than just my "sweet spot". I am perfectly ok with that, so long as the ass is not "out shined" by other areas, particularly the belly.


lol opinions



maximbbw said:


> With that said, I feel compelled out of a need to defend both my taste and the full-figured, by saying this: just because they make it, doesn't mean you have to wear it.
> 
> There. I said it! Hypocritical you call me? How could I say such a thing to an already heavily stereotyped "class" of women that I profess to support and prefer carnally? It's simple - because it makes sense! The larger woman generally has had to "fit in" (ironic sounding, ain't it?) and battle societal labels for decades, usually just to be seen in an equal light as, never mind extraordinary, their thin sisters.


Fair enough, but what exactly does that mean?



maximbbw said:


> So I say, why blindly add fuel to the fire? Why wear a tube top when there isn't any "top"? (same logic applies for thin women) Why wear a clinging skirt if you have nothing to fill it out (same logic definitely applies for thin women, in my book anyway)?


There we have it: the main point. Why wear something designed to accentuate an area if you don't have that idea? Not a bad suggestion, but one anybody's more than free to ignore.



maximbbw said:


> All I am really saying to my beautiful big women is stop before you shop. Think about what you are trying on to move on, if you know what I mean.







Do what now?
Let's move on...



maximbbw said:


> Now I know some will say "I don't give a damn what others may think or say" but let's be real, as humans we DO CARE.


Obviously not. Come back and read what your fellow posters have been saying:


CrankySpice said:


> Thing is, everyone has different tastes. Your nasty is someone else's tasty. Don't like it, don't look. Problem solved.





Sweet_Serenade said:


> Uh, I'll wear whatever I like regardless of what anyone elses _opinion_ of what I should wear might be.
> Moreover, I'll respect anybody elses decision to wear whatever they like.





TraciJo67 said:


> I figure, if anyone doesn't like it, he/she can always look away. Problem solved!





Jane said:


> Otherwise, Look, don't Look, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Like it, don't like it, or STFU.





Rebecca said:


> And I think you missed the part where I don't care whether YOU or HE think anything about me--good, bad, or indifferent. It's all none of your concern, really, what I wear.



Those responses (and others, I got tired of quoting ) seem to suggest a healthy blend of "no, I DON'T care" and "I don't care if you care or not", with a dose of "don't like? don't look!" thrown into the mix. Seems pretty contradictory of what you said, eh?



maximbbw said:


> It's in our make up as SOCIAL beings (unless of course you're not right upstairs, in which case, I apologize but you should probably refrain from reading blogs on the internet, temporarily anyway, and seek professional help NOW!)


1) Abort? Retry? Fail?F
2) no, no, no, no, bad, no
3) you eediot!
etc...

That was absolutely the wrong thing to say. Now not only have you assumed (incorrectly) that all people care what others think about them, but cast those that truly don't as in need of serious mental care. Smooth move, Suave.



maximbbw said:


> And I agree there are times suitable to not give a shit and let it all hang out, but when those times become the norm the inner beauty that so many physically beautiful bigger women possess falls victim to oversight and neglect.
> 
> Just like there is somebody for everybody, there are pieces of clothing for all body types for various occasions. I have heard numerous times that it's hard to "find my size" or "clothes that fit" but think of this way...if you invest the effort in yourself to find the right clothing then maybe you won't have to put in any effort to repeatedly find and redefine yourself.
> 
> Remember - YOU ARE WORTH IT!


See, with that tiny tiny really freaking huge mistake you made up there, nothing you say after that can matter.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 5, 2007)

Brilliant, Wag, BRILLIANT.

I'd rep you if I could.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I thought that as well-I had the impression, when he was mentioning bellies, that he pretty much meant we shouldn't show them and should make every attempt to wear clothes that hide them. I wish he would post some pictures of himself so we might, in turn, offer him some "fashion advice" about his body shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to that image, I am some ungodly mix.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

Tooz said:


> According to that image, I am some ungodly mix.




Lol- I got a big chest and butt area to go with my belly.....I gain weight all over- it just seems most pronounced first in my stomach area so I fall under the apple definition. Funny how we are "categorized"


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 5, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> perhaps you may say i am crazy... HOWEVER.... this maximbbw clearly is all about the proportionate fat girl... the PEAR... the HOURGLASS... breast fat = great !!! a$$ fat = great !!! belly = BAD... DOWN WITH SHAPISM! APPLES UNITE! I bite my thumb at you, sir! the big apple has spoken... ::exeunt::



^
Up with LIPMIXGIRL!!



SocialbFly said:


> The problem with your quote is that it is quite subjective...what you like, may not be what i like, and vice versa...see what i mean?? so for you to say what you said, well, i think you missed the point.



^
Exactly


Tooz said:


> According to that image, I am some ungodly mix.



^
Dear lord, thank you for ungoldy mixes if that IS what Tooz represents, cuz Tooz=HAWT.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Dear lord, thank you for ungoldy mixes if that IS what Tooz represents, cuz Tooz=HAWT.



+1  .


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 5, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> perhaps you may say i am crazy... HOWEVER.... this maximbbw clearly is all about the proportionate fat girl... the PEAR... the HOURGLASS... breast fat = great !!! a$$ fat = great !!! belly = BAD... DOWN WITH SHAPISM! APPLES UNITE! I bite my thumb at you, sir! the big apple has spoken... ::exeunt::



I'm with you, girl!!!! Besides, if the OP's post was really about fashion advice, wouldn't it be in the Clothing/Fashion thread? This post is all about his dick, in the fantasy weight board.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

Smushygirl said:


> I'm with you, girl!!!! Besides, if the OP's post was really about fashion advice, wouldn't it be in the Clothing/Fashion thread? This post is all about his dick, in the fantasy weight board.



Excellent point..............I think I'm going to have to beg you to marry me, too :wubu:  :bow:


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Excellent point..............I think I'm going to have to beg you to marry me, too :wubu:  :bow:



And I am gonna have to accept, you hawt bigamist!!! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> With sarcastic humour like that the UK government should make you an honourary Brit!




There's definitely a joke in here about having some Brit in me... but I'm going to resist. 

And if you think that was sarcastic, you don't know me well enough yet.  

Thanks, bafta.


----------



## love dubh (Dec 5, 2007)

Caligula said:


> Rigghht..........see heres the thing, you missed where I said by societys standerds. Like it or not society will percieve you by THEIR standerds, not by yours. I honestly don't give a shit how you feel like dressing, but you may end up making a fool of yourself in public. That's what he is saying.




This guy's still around?  He makes himself more and more irrelevant (much like Ann Coulter) every time he speaks. Have you ever contributed anything useful to a thread?

ETA: Ladies, you better dress the way I like. See? I can demand that, 'cuz I have a vagine, so it ain't sexist. While you're at, get your genes spliced so that you all have bodacious butts and breasts and a small but pliable belly. NAO.

Now get with the heeled boots and pasties, post haste!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 6, 2007)

Smushygirl said:


> I'm with you, girl!!!! Besides, if the OP's post was really about fashion advice, wouldn't it be in the Clothing/Fashion thread? This post is all about his dick, in the fantasy weight board.




 Exactly Smushy.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I thought that as well-I had the impression, when he was mentioning bellies, that he pretty much meant we shouldn't show them and should make every attempt to wear clothes that hide them. I wish he would post some pictures of himself so we might, in turn, offer him some "fashion advice" about his body shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know, those anatomical demo girls don't look very happy.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 6, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> You know, those anatomical demo girls don't look very happy.



You'd be a little bummed too if you were stripped and made an example of.


----------



## swordchick (Dec 6, 2007)

This is why I love you.



Smushygirl said:


> I'm with you, girl!!!! Besides, if the OP's post was really about fashion advice, wouldn't it be in the Clothing/Fashion thread? This post is all about his dick, in the fantasy weight board.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 6, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Dear lord, thank you for ungoldy mixes if that IS what Tooz represents, cuz Tooz=HAWT.



You are so sweet.

p.s. I still like apples best.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 6, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> You'd be a little bummed too if you were stripped and made an example of.


In the right situation, I like being stripped and made an example of...


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 7, 2007)

Tooz said:


> You are so sweet.
> 
> p.s. I still like apples best.




So, how _you_ doin'?


----------



## Mack27 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow, if I felt it was appropriate to tell woman how to dress I might say something like this:

"I'm totally different, I like bellies! All women should show off their muffin tops! Also never wear pants or skirts above the navel, they should be under your proudly protruding gut! As far as bellies go, if you've got it, flaunt it baby! Oh and if your ass is truly huge and overshadowing a diminutive gut you should never go out in public. Never mind that last part."

But that would be wrong.


----------



## love dubh (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> You know, those anatomical demo girls don't look very happy.



You wouldn't look very happen if YOU had a transparent fruit grafted on your body either, buckaroo. :[


----------

